# Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?



## Dee (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe am Sonntag an meinem kleinen Teich den Filter wieder in Betrieb genommen und auch den Bodengrund und Pflanzen etwas saniert. Dabei habe ich mindestens 100 (Gras?)__ frösche in unterschiedlichen Größen aufgescheucht. 
Dabei haben die Kinder 3 kugelrunde junge Frösche entdeckt. Die Frösche waren ca. 3 cm klein und munter und beweglich. 
Die Kids glauben, sie hätten eine seltene Unkenart entdeckt und ich musste versprechen, die Bilder ins Forum zu stellen...damit Ihr bei der Bestimmung helft.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für ein Frosch das ist und warum der so rund ist? Oder ist das tatsächlich eine Krötenart?
Bin neugierig und gespannt, hier kennen sich ja einige sehr gut mit Amphibien aus.

Viele Grüße
Dörte


----------



## LotP (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Kein Froschexperte, hätte jedoch auch eher auf Kröte oder Unke getippt.


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Ich bin auch kein Experte.

Tippen würde ich auch auf Kröte oder Unke.

Das "Aufgebläht sein" dürfte ihr Abwehrmechanismus sein... "Hey ich bin groß und Furchteinflössend...lass mich in ruhe!"


----------



## butzbacher (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo Dörte,

zwar komisch gefärbt und leider nicht optimal fotografiert (Augen wären hier wichtig), aber es sieht schon nach einer __ Knoblauchkröte aus. 

Frage: haben die Tierchen, während sie auf der Hand saßen, versucht sich mit Grabbewegungen der Hinterbeine rückwärts "in die Hand einzubuddeln"? Wenn ja - waren es Knoblauchkröten, wenn nein - bleibt es eine nicht sichere Bestimmung.

Gruß 

André


----------



## laolamia (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo Dörte,
> Wenn ja - waren es Knoblauchkröten
> André



ist es nicht einfacher zu kosten


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

entweder ists ne Abwehrreaktion, oder Shrek war da


----------



## canis (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knoblauchkröte#Merkmale

Durchlesen, dort findet sich des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## Andreas A. (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo,
ich würde auf Gras- oder __ Moorfrosch tippen. Die Körperzeichnung und die Proportionen sind natürlich durch das Aufgeblähte nur schwer zu erkennen, aber auf dem ersten Bild ist in dem einen Auge eine relativ breite Pupille erkennbar, die so bei der __ Knoblauchkröte nicht vorkommt. Auch die Flecken auf dem Rücken sind zumindest i. d. R. bei Knoblauchkröten größer. Durch den geblähten Bauch treten die für __ Frösche typischen Drüsenleisten auf dem Rücken zwar nicht hervor, sind aber auf dem Bild erkennbar durch eine hellere Zeichnung farblich abgesetzt. Die Beine, die nicht angeschwollen sind, können erstklassig als Grasfroschbeine durchgehen von der Zeichnung her. Letztlich ist das aber alles eher gefühlt als sicher bestimmt.

Knoblauchkröten überwintern an Land, Grasfrösche oft im Gewässer. Wenn Knoblauchkröte, dann sollte sie bereits ihre Anwanderung hinter sich haben. Hier bei mir auf der Stader Geest ist bisher vermutlich noch kein Amphib gewandert, weil zu kalt. Das mag anderswo aber anders sein.

Nur warum sind die Tiere aufgebläht. Im Internet finden sich ähnliche Beobachtungen, ohne dass eine genaue Ursache bekannt war.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dee (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Danke für Eure Tips und Ideen. 
Also __ Knoblauchkröte oder aufgeblasener __ Grasfrosch?
Ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass junge __ Kröten im ersten Jahr wohl auch in Gewässern überwintern. Das Tierchen war noch ziemlich klein = jung, könnte zumindest insofern wirklich auch eine Kröte gewesen sein. Auch von unten sieht es der Knoblauchkröte aus dem Link von Canis schon recht ähnlich.
Andererseits: farblich und fleckenmäßig sah es sehr nach einem Grasfrosch aus. Hatte auch keine Warzen. __ Frösche können doch über die Haut Sauerstoff bzw. Gase aufnehmen. Vielleicht ist ihm da ein kleiner Unfall passiert? Oder er hat irgendwelche __ Parasiten? Wäre das vielleicht eine Erklärung? Weiß noch jemand was?:?

Viele Grüße
Dörte


----------



## canis (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Ich sags gerne nochmal: lest den Link durch! Dort steht doch alles zur Aufblähung.....


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo,
da es mich selber interessiert, habe ich die Bilder an zwei Kollegen mit großer Erfahrung bei der Erfassung von Amphibien gesendet. Beide würden auf einen (aufgeblähten) __ Grasfrosch tippen, wobei viele gute Merkmale auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen sind. Einhellig waren die beiden der Meinung, dass die Art der Fleckung für Knoblauchkröten sehr untypisch ist.
@ David: Ich würde Dir nicht widersprechen, wenn meine Zweifel an der „__ Knoblauchkröte“ nicht so groß wären. Deshalb bin ich auch so hartnäckig.  Leider sind die Merkmale, die eine zweifelsfreie Bestimmung ermöglichen würden nicht wirklich gut zu sehen. Allerdings gibt es einige Merkmale (bis auf die Körperform), die ich aus meiner Erfahrung als typisch für den Grasfrosch (oder __ Moorfrosch) ansehen würde, s. o.. Auch die Unterseite mit der auffälligen Fleckung insbesondere auf der Kehle deutet meines Erachtens eher in Richtung Grasfrosch. 
@ Dörte: Vielleicht siehst Du noch mal so ein Amphib, dann solltest Du es von der Seite fotografieren. Da kann man dann die Pupillen und den Schläfenfleck (sofern vorhanden) erkennen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## canis (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Ob es ein __ Grasfrosch ist oder eine __ Knoblauchkröte, ist mir eigentlich Wurst. Mein Link zu den Merkmalen der Knoblauchkröte habe deshalb gesetzt, weil dort das Phänomen der Aufblähung erwähnt wird... Das - und nicht mehr - versuche ich zu sagen!


----------



## Andreas A. (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo David,
ach so, da habe ich dich missverstanden.
Dieses Aufblähen und größer machen ist typisch für die __ Knoblauchkröte und auch für die __ Erdkröte in ähnlicher Form. Andere Arten haben teilweise andere Verhalten zur Feindabwehr wie z. B. den Unkenreflex. __ Frösche blähen sich meines Wissens nicht auf, sondern stellen sich z. B. einfach nur tot. Wenn es ein Frosch ist, dann deutet es also eher auf eine krankhafte Veränderung hin.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## 7088maxi (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo,
ehrlich gesagt kann ich dir momentan als Amphibieninteressierter auch nicht genau sagen was das ist. Ich werde die Bilder mal auf ein Expertenforum stellen.
MfG
PS: Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht an __ Knoblauchkröte, bzw. einen Abwehrmechanismus. Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich um einen Braunfrosch, auch wenn ich nicht weiß was ihn derart aufgebläht haben könnte.


----------



## Dee (10. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

Hallo, da scheiden sich ja die Geister...,

sorry David, das Aufblähphänomen in Deinem Link hatte ich tatsächlich überlesen und hab jetzt was dazugelernt. Ich werde in mal die Augen offen halten und schauen, ob ich nochmal so ein Tierchen fangen kann - dann wird es genauer fotografiert und besser belichtet .
 
Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Dörte


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Aufgeblähter Frosch??Was ist das denn?*

So eine extreme Aufblähung habe ich auch noch nie bei einer lebenden Kröte gesehen...


----------

